# Building a Sling for Tremoside :)



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I recently had a great opportunity presented to me. A way to get my hands on one of Tremosides awesome new slingshots the Slant. If you have not already seen the Slant I highly suggest you take a look here. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45921-the-slant-wip-retrospective/

I watched the story of the painstaking efforts that went into the design and making of the Slant. It is an impressive work of functional slingshot art. Surely to be sought after by many. I already have two of Marks commercially available slingshots in my possession the "Torque" a collaboration between Mark and Nathan Masters of Simple-shot.com You can see them here http://simple-shot.com/slingshots/the-torque-slingshot/ I had to have both colors  I really like the edgy mechanical aspects of Marks designs. So I jumped on the chance to trade for a "Slant"

I already knew what I would make for a trade with Mark and I was actually working on it before he sent me a PM. It was a natural progression for the "Can-able design I just finished up in a TTF design. Another friend asked me to please make "Can-able" in OTT also. This worked very well in my favor because the other friend could test the design for me.

Here is the design being made from TTF to OTT















Once I had the fork tips changed to OTT I was ready to make a shoot able Prototype. I used some black UHMW that I had. I have a aluminum template that I attache with double stick tape. I cut of the excess with the band saw and use the router to flush trim and radius the edges.Here it is all done.





























My friend that wanted the "Can-able" in OTT convinced me to sandblast this frame and he would like to try it. So I did and then I put it off in the mail. The frame was very well received but the frosted finish on UHMW was not. A simple solution was found in that he decide to put on a bees wax finish on the frosted UHMW and the report is that it is a nice tacky grip now. All of this has little effect on this frame because the final frame will be solid G-10 with an epoxy finish on it.

Here is the G-10 in 3/8" thickness and 1/4" thickness the three pieces together will give me 1" thickness I am looking for. 















You can see here that I am beeing careful to make sure the layers will be orinented the right way when they are all cut out. The middle will be solid green and the orange and green will be on both sides.















More to come please stand by


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

So here you can see the three different layers being pattern routed to their final size. By cutting the pieces just slightly oversize the router has very little to remove. I used a speed controller to slow the router down to around 8000 rpm and it is very helpful in reducing the wear on the carbide router bits.





























I sanded all of them flat on the belt sander and hand scored them with 100 grit sandpaper to prep them for gluing.















I used G-flex epoxy which I applied to all surface and then I clamp them together with #64 rubber bands.















More to come


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you Randy! It's 2:00 AM here. I'm so happy I'm still awake and read your words and see the moments of starting this project! I will be here to follow the thread. Now I'm just starting to stare for long minutes and save all these work in progress images for myself. It is a pleasure to be on the other side of this trade!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I make no attempts to remove the rubber bands. Instead I grind them off with the belt sander. It has the added beneifit of cleaning the belt















It is always fun to get to know your trading partner and it has the reality to change the build to suit them. All of Marks designs have wide fork tips for shooting powerful bands. My design is usually 1" or even 7/8" fork tip and I really like slots. So for Marks frame I make a top slot and I also add a wrapping groove so he can shoot double bands wrapped and tucked if he wants "More Power" so it is a dual use fork tip 















The slots are in and the frame is ready for the first rough in routing of the edges.

More to come


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

The first time I radius the edges the excess glue from the lamination job is still in the way. This is left because it is much easier to sand off the excess after the rough in radius work is done because the router will remove a lot of it for me.















Now I go in and smooth up the laminated edges with much less material in my way. Then back to the router for the final radius job.















Then I drill the lanyard hole and router the band grooves.













.

more to come


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks amazing. Can't wait to see how this plays out.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Then the final shaping is done with strips of sanding belts while it is held in a vise.









Now the part that will get the most attention and takes the least amount of time is cutting in the decorative patterns in the frame. The frame is rotated around by hand so incomplete circles can be cut in different locations. The layering of the G-10 has a great effect of determining how deep to make the cuts. This G-10 has 3x3 layering and the cuts need to be deep enough to look good and show the layer well. I am very happy with how they turned out.















After I hand sand the frame to remove all the sharp edges I use G-flex epoxy as the final finish on the G-10 It has a great grippy feel and looks edible sweet 





























More to come


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I just build slingshots for fun but it is still fun to put on a nice makers mark to make it look like a professional job. I use a engraving machine I purchased broken and fixed up a bit.





























I decided to put the mark out of the way on the bottom of the handle. I like the pattern to much to compromise it with the mark.















More to come


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is the final pictures. Here you can see the matching locking style lanyard I made and also two custom Dacron pouches made by my friend Shane. AKA Sanch  So this sling is as blinged out as I can do. I hope she is a worthy trade?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

My goodness, that is one gorgeous slingshot.

The matching lanyard and pouches are icing on the cake.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I loved it!! Man....you are great!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

*It is wonderful Randy, not just as a slingshot but as a whole project as it is presented.*  I will spend more time with the re-reading, but for now, you know these quite obvious reasons.. I'm super excited 

I'm very happy for the groove top slot combo, for those scar like circle cuts, the overall impressive thickness (thanks for the extra weight too, I really appreciate). The lower placed lanyard hole will work super cool as I see.

The fact it has an epoxy coat over G10 makes me drool. :wub: Excuse me but it's super sweet by the look and I just imagine the grippy feeling. A sticky 1" G10 frame banded with some 0.040" natural... :king:

Thank you for Shane/Sanch also! :wave: I always wanted to try those pouches! And it's not enough, you just made those sexy beads at the lanyards.

She is a *Deadly Candy* :target: for sure 

I hope you will be satisfied with your Slant because otherwise I have to spend a year to build something that's in balance with this beauty.

My hats off Randy! I Love it, Love it!!!!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Talent beyond words, absolutely beautiful work!!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Slingshot sweetness never looked so **t**a**s**t**y**,** Can-Opener. *

I'm beginning to think of that industrious magical shop of yours as a heavenly slingshot version of Willy Wonka's

"Can-dy" factory. And I'm just currently experiencing a *green apple* and *orange crush*. I love the adventurous

new whimsical shape of "Can-able." Oh boy, is that nice*!**!*

I think Tremo must be having serious trouble sleeping after seeing this cool scrumdiddlyumptious frame.








Pure wickedness. Matching bead accessories too. I want to wear those*!







*

Total awesomeness, you two*!*

*







*


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

:shocked: Holly Awesome,,,, :bowdown: :bowdown:

thanks to sharing tho prosses Master....

you have a lot of stuff there.... I love the way you clamp the aluminium.... :wub:

simple-efective.... :thumbsup:

Big score Mr. Tremoside... :ups:

Big job done Master Can-opener

Be jeleous Alvin :blush: 

Best regards

Alvin


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice build, amazing final results! 

That will be a great trade


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

* 'Trade of the Titans' - enlightening & entertaining.*


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Absolute great work, again. You are one of a top builder i would like to have one frame.
Where did you get your g 10 material ?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

what can i say that is so candilishes and just a dream looks so great

randy you are so talented and i could watch your building steps for ours and ours

thanks for showing this eye candy

cheers


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice design


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Tremoside said:


> *It is wonderful Randy, not just as a slingshot but as a whole project as it is presented.*  I will spend more time with the re-reading, but for now, you know these quite obvious reasons.. I'm super excited
> 
> I'm very happy for the groove top slot combo, for those scar like circle cuts, the overall impressive thickness (thanks for the extra weight too, I really appreciate). The lower placed lanyard hole will work super cool as I see.
> 
> ...


Randy is one of my favorite builder's and I promise you will absolutely love this work of art and I am glad to see that the pouches match the color so well! They have a break in period but once you get them there you will enjoy them. A side note the black one has been named the "Specter" and is my go to shooter. Take care friend!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Now that Randy is finally done posting (I was trying to refrain from posting so as not to interrupt his entire outlay)...

Outstanding work sir. Tremo, enjoy that beauty.

Great build-along. Love to see the process. I really need to show more of what I do in the shop.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Excellence. That's the only single word I can use to describe your work. It's a new design also...not a clone. Matching lanyard no less and made of the tough synthetic composite too. Nice wide deep forks and lots of ergonomics. A fine job. That Al core means it's indestructible.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is absolutely stunning! Love how the orange came through. A truely masterful build!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Unbelievable. The colors are amazing, and the groove technique is clever. Fantastic work.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

*Dear Randy and Friends*,

Now it is a bit more calm in the morning to read and browse through the images and enjoy. First of all* thank you for this masterpiece*. I always loved your playful, organic but solid look frames. The bone theme is always a good pick. It is not exactly a bone theme, but in shaping method it is really close to that - basically *shapes are locking your fingers by forming the largest gripping surface available*. The Can-able design is the best example for exploring the design process and I'm already awaiting to handle her. The features you used here are like beads on a string. The way you're thinking is the best in practice and I'm always amazed when see it inaction. A feature-function unit can be paired up with more features to form a complex and outstanding slingshot. *If someone - without slingshot know-how - looks on this frame might think- Oh, so the designer wanted to create wild outline to make it look bada**. But no it has to be like this to perform the way it was imagined.* It's clearly visible that you had a vision about the feeling of a slingshot and you built Can-able to match this vision. Through testing in shape - material - finish. That's the most coolest thing to me. Although the shape and the name is just Freakin' AWESOME 

I love these colors, it really makes a twist on the look. Make it sweet, yeah, candy like, but what a contrast! *What a suspense man! A 1" full ergo handheld OTT cannon that borrows the looks from Willy Wonka product lines* (thanks Poiema for pointing to the similarity : ) ) Super playfulness and ease. If I'm looking for a working theory *you mastered to cover your function seeking attitude with crumb coating* in various colors of sweetness.

The open minded, always experimenting master craftsman - You.

Thank you very much Shane for your cooperation on this! And thank you all who read and follow these lines. I'm truly grateful folks!

NOW I NEED TO WAIT? Whaaaaaat? Torture... :wave:


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Amazing!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

An incredible process, thank you very much for making us dream !!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------

